# length of intake tube???



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I just moved my 20 gallon tank contents to a 30 gallon tall tank. Now the Ehiem intake tube is 8 inches from the bottom of the tank. It had originally sat on the gravel in the 20 gallon. Hubby wonders if the water will circulate properly with the tube up so high? I had not even thought about this and the manual says nothing about distance from the bottom. The old Fluval I had said it should be near the bottom but the Eheim says nothing.
I cannot see where it could even have an extension put on it.
Does anyone know if it will work ok off the gravel?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

It will work fine. Although it will not suck rught off the bottom of the tank, so what. We can take care of the bottom when we vacuum at water change time. I've had a few intakes in mid water myself, and had no problems.
Bob


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mousey said:


> I just moved my 20 gallon tank contents to a 30 gallon tall tank.


ms:

How did the "move over" go and you got any "pearls of wisdom" based on your experience?

How are your Val's doing?

Did you get into the dry fertilizer "business"?




mousey said:


> Now the Ehiem intake tube is 8 inches from the bottom of the tank. It had originally sat on the gravel in the 20 gallon. Hubby wonders if the water will circulate properly with the tube up so high?...
> ... Does anyone know if it will work ok off the gravel?


ms: Bob has several very, very nice tanks and obviously has significant experience with this condition.




mousey said:


> I cannot see where it could even have an extension put on it.


ms: As you aware I have very little experience with cannisters but fortunately my experience is relevant to an Eheim and should you decide to correct the condition:

Eheim's are metric and the rigid/flexible tubing is 9mm.

The keys to the kingdom is a 3/8" x 3/8" barbed adapter and 3/8" rigid flexible/tubing.

You or your hubby can pick these supplies up at Lowe's for virtually el zippo.

Please note: Do not remove the 9mm flexible tubing from the suction port of the Eheim but go to somewhere, like hidden behind the tank, to make the change in tubing diameter from 9mm to 3/8".

TR


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree, I rarely have any intakes that sit on the bottem of aquariums, most are all mid level -lower level of aquarium, it will be fine  No worries


----------



## Mr. Puffer (Mar 26, 2007)

I run a DIY PVC overflow with the intake being submerged only 1" below the surface of the water.... no problems here! A light gravel vac every sunday during my 30% water change and thats aboot it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I should have mentioned something, In larger aquariums I have seen this become a issue and some bad algae move in due to insufficient movement along the bottem of aquarium, with a simply adjustment to the intake it corrected the problem, but in smaller aquariums water flow is much easier to move around an aquarium, our larger aquariums most of time people own them with built in overflows so it pulls water from lower, middle, upper parts of water column, to prevent this from happening.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The move went great. I put the fish in a small bucket that could be floated in the new tank and put them into a picnic cooler with a heating pack while I did the tank exchange. Scooped out the water into buckets. Got hubby to move the tanks into the right areas, threw in the old gravel that had been drained in a large net, Tied my anubias and javas onto a new big piece of mopani and set that onto the gravel . Added about 18 gallons of old water. Added 1 gallon of very warm new treated water to bring up the temperature and then floated the fish for a few minutes. let everyone out and added Seachem stability.
Last night I checked the ammonia levels and it was 0 so added another 5 gallons of water. This morning everyone is swimming happily. Can see the pleco has made a home for himself inside the mopani wood- he did not come out to eat today but has been digging the gravel into piles so he can get under the wood.
Hubby added an extension onto the intake tube so it now sits closer to the bottom( his choice not mine). We used the extra piece of tubing that was left over from setting up the previous tank.
Did an ammonia test today. If I showed it to you you would say it is neg but I saw a slight change in color when I added the drops. Will keep on with the Seachem Stability for the week. it is amazing stuff.
My snails have become voracious after 5 years of good behaviour in the one tank. they have been stripping the vals. So I am on a snail hunt this past week and this week. I hate crushing them but the fish are enjoying the treat.
You can now buy an Eheim extender that contains a pre filter at the base. I think that is an interesting concept but it runs around $32!!. The tube that hubby fixed up is a tad cheaper. 
Nope I am not doing dry ferts. I just use the liquid and jobes spikes. cannot get the fern and palm ones anymore.
oh and my sword has never grown any taller than 3 inches since it dropped all its leaves but it has sent up a spike which has little roots on it.
Am going to get a couple of rainbow fish now the tank is bigger.


----------



## Mr. Puffer (Mar 26, 2007)

Osiris said:


> I should have mentioned something, In larger aquariums I have seen this become a issue and some bad algae move in due to insufficient movement along the bottem of aquarium, with a simply adjustment to the intake it corrected the problem, but in smaller aquariums water flow is much easier to move around an aquarium, our larger aquariums most of time people own them with built in overflows so it pulls water from lower, middle, upper parts of water column, to prevent this from happening.


This is also very easily taken care of with a powerhead in the corner of the tank. I keep one on each corner, one flowing up for surface agitation. And one flowing at an angle down for some bottom stimulation. Having a powerhead that can be adjusted is key as to keep currents lower, or higher depending on the likings of the fish you house. Also if you're worried about seeing them in the tank, just plant some taller plants in the corners and they will soon be covered!


----------

